# Plow Insurance



## 96f250 (Dec 17, 2006)

Question can any give me an idea of how much plow insurance would cost me ??

Thank You


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

1 million limited liabilty, annual premium a year cost me 1350 a year. 
Thats on an 02 F250 SD w/ just me driving it


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

At 16 years old? Forget it. I doubt any insurance company would write a commercial policy.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

being 16, youd have to have it in your parents name


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

16 wow I wish I was 16 again.I would be out sledding heck with snowplowing.But to answer your question.MCW said it you would have to have your parents put it in there name.It would be a commercial vehicle policy then for you to drive it you would have to be listed as a employee.I think it is going to be to much of a pain in the rear.I would start with blowers for a few years wait until you are 18.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

*nj insurance*

We have 2 trucks, commercial liabilty of $1 million with a snow plowing rider.
Trucks are around $2900 a year 
Snow plowing rider is $1900 a year.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Im just curious, can you get a commercial policy from like December-March? I don't see the point in having a commercial policy for plowing in July. Same with Liability insurance for your business, can you have that for just the season?


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*kinda*



JeffNY;369887 said:


> Im just curious, can you get a commercial policy from like December-March? I don't see the point in having a commercial policy for plowing in July. Same with Liability insurance for your business, can you have that for just the season?


well here in mass you can get "SR" plates (Snow Removal) but then you can only drive the truck from Nov - April, unless it snows in July


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

JeffNY;369887 said:


> Im just curious, can you get a commercial policy from like December-March? I don't see the point in having a commercial policy for plowing in July. Same with Liability insurance for your business, can you have that for just the season?


With my insurance company - no - unless you list a business in the other months. The way it works, is that they issue the policy for one year. Say the rate is $800/yr. Now if you have another business that you would not be doing those months - say landscaping - you could combine the rates. So, if Landscaping rate is $300/yr, it would look like:

1/2 yr of Landscaping - $150
1/2 yr of Snowplowing - $400
Total premium for yr - $550

But, if your other business is, say, auto repair which you would be doing year round, you would pay the full yearly premium for both because you would need the auto repair rating year round. If you have no other business than snow plowing, your premium would be based on annual rate for plowing - $800.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

i have my contractors ins. for flooring and i added snow plowing i pay only around 500.00 for the year for a 2 million dollar policy for both plus truck and van ins. is seperate


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Mass SR plates actually are good all year round. They're the same as commercial plates, and cost the same, except the term runs sep 1-aug 30 instead of typical commercial plates which run jan 1-dec 31. They also just have SR at the beginning of the numbers.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*lol*

yea i wasnt sure about that, cause i asked my insurance agent about it and he had know idea... figured you would correct that for me xysport


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

In anyones policy does Street Sweeping come automattically with your snow plowing insurance. Every year when I renew it is automattically included. Weird I thought.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

PremierLand;382637 said:


> In anyones policy does Street Sweeping come automattically with your snow plowing insurance. Every year when I renew it is automattically included. Weird I thought.


Mine too,

Are you using Farm Family?

Jason


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*



Mick;365554 said:


> At 16 years old? Forget it. I doubt any insurance company would write a commercial policy.


Some things never change ,lol. Good to hear from you Mick.
Mike


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

:waving: , Mike.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Any body have a good insurance company? Mine sucks I have never put a clam in but because they decided snow removal is now a high risk industry they want to jack up my rates :realmad: Got to love allstate  I just don't know whos good and whos bad because I've had the same company forever. Thanks Nick


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

What I do. Because during the summer I don't use all my trucks in business I put them on a personal auto policy, then in Nov, switch them back. I always have at least on truck commercially insured, the other ones (3) I littery use a a person vehical or to tow my boat.
One company suggested pulling them off the road, but if I need them I want them avalable, plus I dont like the idea of not having things move (all the parts) for 6 months, knowing my luck a drive shaft would rust solid or somthing. Then the money I saved plus would be wasted.


----------



## snyps (Oct 20, 2005)

nms0219;382992 said:


> Any body have a good insurance company? Mine sucks I have never put a clam in but because they decided snow removal is now a high risk industry they want to jack up my rates :realmad: Got to love allstate  I just don't know whos good and whos bad because I've had the same company forever. Thanks Nick


Nick look at Farm Family Insurance. I can give you more information about then later today when I call you about those lots.

Rob


----------

